

I'm on a horse (Gmail search WTF?) - dredmorbius
https://plus.google.com/u/0/104092656004159577193/posts/37Eaw2Bpoc9

======
wunderland
Oh my god, this is so good! I especially liked how he put two line breaks
between each sentence. The post just went on and on... it felt like it would
never end! Man, who are these people? Why would someone take the time to rant
about their email client's user interface? What, are you the next Pete
Cashmore?

~~~
sp332
Did you watch the video at the bottom? This post is done in the style of the
Old Spice commercials.

